# Récupérer le nom d'une UIImage



## devservlet (4 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je risque peter un cable pour une question aussi évidente venant d'un langage à Objet: Comment récuperer le nom d'une UIImage???? Exemple : Je déclare ca :

```
UIImage *image = [UIImage imageNamed:@"toto.png"]
```
je veux juste récuperer ce toto.png  .
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Céroce (4 Novembre 2010)

On ne peut pas. Une UIImage n'a pas de nom, rien ne dit que l'image a été crée par +[imageNamed:].
Pourrait-on savoir quel est ton besoin pour t'expliquer comment t'en passer


----------



## devservlet (4 Novembre 2010)

En fait j'ai une scrollView contenant des boutons d'images, je veux pouvoir choper le bouton sur lequel l'utilisateur a cliqué, ensuite derriere ce bouton je veux choper le nom de l'image collé à ce bouton cliqué.Example 
	
	



```

```
-(void) whenClickedid)sender
{
UIButton *clickedButton =(UIButton *)sender;
UIImage *myClickedImage = clickedButton.currentBackGroundImage;
//Jusqu'ici ca marche bien
//C'est ici que je meure
...
}
Je veux ce nom d'image, ou un truc qui me permet d'identifier l'image. une idée?


----------



## Nyx0uf (4 Novembre 2010)

Pour quoi faire..?


----------



## devservlet (4 Novembre 2010)

Je veux sauver en base le nom de l'image qui a été selectionnée. Mon problème n'est pas bien posé??? je suis pourtant on ne peut mieux clair .
Qu'elle propriété de l'image ai je droit?


----------



## ntx (4 Novembre 2010)

Il faut créer un objet qui associe ton bouton à un fichier image. Un NSDictionary peut te suffire.


----------



## devservlet (4 Novembre 2010)

C'est ce que je voulais pas faire, juste pour recuperer une propriété d'un objet, je trouve ca vraiment lourd mon dieu.:sleep:


----------



## ntx (4 Novembre 2010)

devservlet a dit:


> C'est ce que je voulais pas faire, juste pour recuperer une propriété d'un objet, je trouve ca vraiment lourd mon dieu.:sleep:


Sinon tu peux toujours dériver UIImage (ou lui ajouter un protocole) et y ajouter ce que tu veux dont le nom du fichier.


----------



## devservlet (5 Novembre 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Sinon tu peux toujours dériver UIImage (ou lui ajouter un protocole) et y ajouter ce que tu veux dont le nom du fichier.


Ca par contre c'est pas du tout bête, très bonne réponse, même si ca me fait un codage non négligeable (.h, .m, surcharge de constructeur et compagnie) C'est bon j'avais deja fait un objet contenant le nom de l'image et sa référence bouton, et ca fait bien l'affaire. Merci de même.


----------



## Céroce (5 Novembre 2010)

Non, tu n'as pas besoin de surcharger la méthode d'init.
Déclare juste la variable d'instance et la propriété en _retain_. Les variables d'instance sont initialisées à zéro (= nil pour un objet).
Par contre, il faut surcharger -dealloc.


----------



## devservlet (5 Novembre 2010)

Céroce a dit:


> Non, tu n'as pas besoin de surcharger la méthode d'init.
> Déclare juste la variable d'instance et la propriété en _retain_. Les variables d'instance sont initialisées à zéro (= nil pour un objet).
> Par contre, il faut surcharger -dealloc.


+1


----------

